# CorelDRAW Animation - Bringing my designs to life!



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I had this crazy time consuming idea... Instead of having just a static design.. Wouldn't it be fun to showcase certain designs actually doing something...

So I did this little test... I don't know if it's going to help sell any more but at least it would be different... My next job is to make her jump up and down and move her arms back and forth... 

I think maybe I need to find a better use of my time? LOL

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It definitely gives it the wow factor! But yes, you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

That's so cool! You're a Corel genius!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it! Id like to see the video kevin!I dont have coreldraw,I have photoshop 7 elements.I have been wanting to learn how to make gifs I think I have an idea so hopefully watching you will help me with the process.Thanks Eric


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> I love it! Id like to see the video kevin!I dont have coreldraw,I have photoshop 7 elements.I


Well you know me... I've got videos!... Nothing on animation with Photoshop Elements yet... But... Still I've got lots of videos for Photoshop Elements on other cool stuff...

Photoshop Elements Video Tutorials - YouTube

I'll post a video on the animation too...

Kevin


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job - I do not have the time - even if it is five minutes - but when I have the time to start a bucket list - your idea will be included. Keep it up and PM me the instructions - LOL


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work. I might actually open up my Corel Draw if you post the video tutorial for the animation. That would come in handy for my website revitalization project


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

You have one of those too Carol?
Im thinking the same thing for my web site. Luanching a new one soon.So much work.lol


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> You have one of those too Carol?
> Im thinking the same thing for my web site. Luanching a new one soon.So much work.lol


I have a TON of ideas for upgrading my website, and have been piecing it together bit by bit. I've laid out the new format (after reading some very boring web design books), but I like the idea of having animation in certain parts that I'm planning, in addition to the Design Gallery Video I'm adding. I have tons of software to create animations, but absolutely NO TIME to work on the web site!!!

Hey Kevin, how do you find the time to do all that.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I would love the see the video tut on this as well. I think it would make any site look great.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Love it. Great idea and your time was well spent. I'm guessing you don't do the laundry and cooking at your house though.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I love it. But and I do mean but.. what happens when an uneducated in rhinestones customer sees it and thinks the design will dance around like that on a shirt? It would be one eye catching shirt... just sayin'. I'm thinking you might have a few disappointed customers on your hands. I love it though. I did see something on the menu bar on my CDx5 that said video. Often wondered what it would do. Something else to play with now.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

lben said:


> I love it. But and I do mean but.. what happens when an uneducated in rhinestones customer sees it and thinks the design will dance around like that on a shirt?


*That is SUPER AWESOME!!! Time well spent!!*

Haa-haa-haaa Loretta!!

OK, you know I was going to post the same thing in jest but thinking about it, you are right.

"...please leave a message at the beep"

"Uh, I know you guys aren't open yet but we've got a little problem. Our shirts seem to be broken and our cheerleaders have a game tonight. Please call me as soon as possible so we can resolve this."

Maybe a disclaimer is needed or better yet, figure out a way to make them actually do that


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

TYGERON said:


> better yet, figure out a way to make them actually do that


To help me stand out from the competition, all my shirts are fully animated and light up... It's just the little extra I put in my shirts and the customers really love it!... The kids are going crazy for the light up animated rhinestone car decals too! I can charge 3 times as much as the next guy and they don't even flinch.

Kevin


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

katruax said:


> To help me stand out from the competition, all my shirts are fully animated and light up... It's just the little extra I put in my shirts and the customers really love it!... The kids are going crazy for the light up animated rhinestone car decals too! I can charge 3 times as much as the next guy and they don't even flinch.
> 
> Kevin


Whaaaat???? They really do??

Oh, that...is...is...(I'm choked up)

YOU are my new Rhinestone Hero

(Sorry Stephanie. Number 2 isn't bad )


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey, I'll gladly step down off your pedestal for animated, lit up bling shirts! Heck, I'll buy one!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Hey, I'll gladly step down off your pedestal for animated, lit up bling shirts! Heck, I'll buy one!


LOL

Actually the last time I was in Vegas... They actually had light up shirts and hats... They were cool while they worked... They actually had wires in them though and while they said they could be machine washed the wiring inside didn't hold up... Just like with the Hoodie Buddies...

So Stephanie you get to retain your crown... For Now!

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL! I've been to Vegas for trade shows twice in 2012 already and am heading back next week for another one. I always see those light up shirts and have always referred to them as "disposable shirts" because I'm sure washing them will render them useless. 

What I want to see is your bling cheerleader doing that animation thing on a tee shirt!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> What I want to see is your bling cheerleader doing that animation thing on a tee shirt!


I can't release all my trade secrets... I ahve to keep my competitive edge... If I wasn't out 26 weeks for production I would sell you one... LOL

If you want to know something about CorelDRAW I happy to assist there... 

Maybe someday I can even help with Oobling.?.. LOL

Kevin


----------

